# AAS Conversions



## powders101

Test Enanthate

Powder: 5 grams
Produces: 20 ml @ 250 mg/ml

Requirements:
5 grams testosterone enanthate
15.25 ml sesame oil
Benzyl Alcohol 1ml 5% BA
Syringes 3cc & 5/10cc
18 or 20 gauge needles
Vial
Sterile Vial
Whatman sterile filter
Procedure:
measure 5 grams of powder
place the powder in the vial
add BA to the vial
heat the oil in a suitable container in the oven to a minimum of 212 degrees F to sterilise it (it will likely be necessary to use slightly more oil than listed as you will not be able to utilise all of it)
add the oil to the vial but save 2 ml of oil in the syringe for later
gently shake the vial.
reheat the mixture if necessary by placing the vial in a frying pan and place it on the eye of the stove
place an 18 or 20 gauge needle in the sterile vial and attach the Whatman sterile filter
place another needle in the sterile vial to relieve the pressure
draw out the solution with a syringe and run it though the Whatman filter
take the other syringe with 2 ml of oil (saved previously) and run it through the Whatman filter into the solution.

Test Enanthate

Powder: 10 grams
Produces: 40 ml @ 250 mg/ml

Requirements:
10 grams testosterone enanthate
Benzyl Alcohol 2ml 5% BA
30.5 ml sesame oil
Syringes 3cc & 5/10cc
18 or 20 gauge needles
Vial
Sterile Vial
Whatman sterile filter
Procedure:
measure 10 grams of powder
place the powder in the vial
add BA to the vial
heat the oil in a suitable container in the oven to a minimum of 212 degrees F to sterilise it (it will likely be necessary to use slightly more oil than listed as you will not be able to utilise all of it)
add the oil to the vial but save 2 ml of oil in the syringe for later
gently shake the vial.
reheat the mixture if necessary by placing the vial in a frying pan and place it on the eye of the stove
place an 18 or 20 gauge needle in the sterile vial and attach the Whatman sterile filter
place another needle in the sterile vial to relieve the pressure
draw out the solution with a syringe and run it though the Whatman filter
take the other syringe with 2 ml of oil (saved previously) and run it through the Whatman filter into the solution.

Test Cypionate

Powder: 5 grams
Produces: 20 ml @ 250 mg/ml

Requirements:
5 grams testosterone cypionate
15.25 ml sesame oil
Benzyl Alcohol 1 ml 5% BA
Syringes 3cc & 5/10cc
18 or 20 gauge needles
Vial
Sterile Vial
Whatman sterile filter
Procedure:
measure 5 grams of powder
place the powder in the vial
add BA to the vial
heat the oil in a suitable container in the oven to a minimum of 212 degrees F to sterilise it (it will likely be necessary to use slightly more oil than listed as you will not be able to utilise all of it)
add the oil to the vial but save 2 ml of oil in the syringe for later
gently shake the vial.
reheat the mixture if necessary by placing the vial in a frying pan and place it on the eye of the stove
place an 18 or 20 gauge needle in the sterile vial and attach the Whatman sterile filter
place another needle in the sterile vial to relieve the pressure
draw out the solution with a syringe and run it though the Whatman filter
take the other syringe with 2 ml of oil (saved previously) and run it through the Whatman filter into the solution.

Test Cypionate

Powder: 10 grams
Produces: 40 ml @ 250 mg/ml

Requirements:
10 grams testosterone cypionate
30.5 ml sesame oil
Benzyl Alcohol 2 ml 5% BA
Syringes 3cc & 5/10cc
18 or 20 gauge needles
Vial
Sterile Vial
Whatman sterile filter
Procedure:
measure 10 grams of powder
place the powder in the vial
add BA to the vial
heat the oil in a suitable container in the oven to a minimum of 212 degrees F to sterilise it (it will likely be necessary to use slightly more oil than listed as you will not be able to utilise all of it)
add the oil to the vial but save 2 ml of oil in the syringe for later
gently shake the vial.
reheat the mixture if necessary by placing the vial in a frying pan and place it on the eye of the stove
place an 18 or 20 gauge needle in the sterile vial and attach the Whatman sterile filter
place another needle in the sterile vial to relieve the pressure
draw out the solution with a syringe and run it though the Whatman filter
take the other syringe with 2 ml of oil (saved previously) and run it through the Whatman filter into the solution.

Equipoise - boldenone undecylenate -

Note: Equipoise - boldenone undecylenate - is liquid at room temperature so use the following conversion: 1 ml of EQ = 1.18 grams

Powder: 5 grams
Produces: 25 ml @ 200 mg/ml

Requirements:
5 grams Equipoise - boldenone undecylenate -
20.50 ml sesame oil
Benzyl Alcohol 0.75 ml 3% BA
Syringes 3cc & 5/10cc
18 or 20 gauge needles
Vial
Sterile Vial
Whatman sterile filter
Procedure:
measure 5 grams of powder
place the powder in the vial
add BA to the vial
heat the oil in a suitable container in the oven to a minimum of 212 degrees F to sterilise it (it will likely be necessary to use slightly more oil than listed as you will not be able to utilise all of it)
add the oil to the vial but save 2 ml of oil in the syringe for later
gently shake the vial.
reheat the mixture if necessary by placing the vial in a frying pan and place it on the eye of the stove
place an 18 or 20 gauge needle in the sterile vial and attach the Whatman sterile filter
place another needle in the sterile vial to relieve the pressure
draw out the solution with a syringe and run it though the Whatman filter
take the other syringe with 2 ml of oil (saved previously) and run it through the Whatman filter into the solution.

Equipoise - boldenone undecylenate -

Note: Equipoise - boldenone undecylenate - is liquid at room temperature so use the following conversion: 1 ml of EQ = 1.18 grams

Powder: 10 grams
Produces: 50 ml @ 200 mg/ml

Requirements:
10 grams Equipoise - boldenone undecylenate -
41 ml sesame oil
Benzyl Alcohol 1.5 ml 3% BA
Syringes 3cc & 5/10cc
18 or 20 gauge needles
Vial
Sterile Vial
Whatman sterile filter
Procedure:
measure 10 grams of powder
place the powder in the vial
add BA to the vial
heat the oil in a suitable container in the oven to a minimum of 212 degrees F to sterilise it (it will likely be necessary to use slightly more oil than listed as you will not be able to utilise all of it)
add the oil to the vial but save 2 ml of oil in the syringe for later
gently shake the vial.
reheat the mixture if necessary by placing the vial in a frying pan and place it on the eye of the stove
place an 18 or 20 gauge needle in the sterile vial and attach the Whatman sterile filter
place another needle in the sterile vial to relieve the pressure
draw out the solution with a syringe and run it though the Whatman filter
take the other syringe with 2 ml of oil (saved previously) and run it through the Whatman filter into the solution.
Note: If you have more than the equivalent of 10 grams of Equipoise - boldenone undecylenate - , it is recommended that you do the conversion all at the same time to avoid having to measure and calculate 5 or 10 gram equivalents each time.


Test testosterone propionate

Powder: 5 grams
Produces: 50 ml @ 100 mg/ml

Requirements:
5 grams test testosterone propionate
36.25 ml sesame oil
Benzyl Alcohol 2.5 ml 5% BA
Benzyl Benzoate 7.5 ml 15% BB
Syringes 3cc & 5/10cc
18 or 20 gauge needles
Vial
Sterile Vial
Whatman sterile filter
Procedure:
measure 5 grams of powder
place the powder in the vial
add BA to the vial
add BB to the vial
heat the oil in a suitable container in the oven to a minimum of 212 degrees F to sterilise it (it will likely be necessary to use slightly more oil than listed as you will not be able to utilise all of it)
add the oil to the vial but save 2 ml of oil in the syringe for later
gently shake the vial.
reheat the mixture if necessary by placing the vial in a frying pan and place it on the eye of the stove
place an 18 or 20 gauge needle in the sterile vial and attach the Whatman sterile filter
place another needle in the sterile vial to relieve the pressure
draw out the solution with a syringe and run it though the Whatman filter
take the other syringe with 2 ml of oil (saved previously) and run it through the Whatman filter into the solution.

Testosterone propionate

Powder: 10 grams
Produces: 100 ml @ 100 mg/ml

Requirements:
10 grams test testosterone propionate
72.5 ml sesame oil
Benzyl Alcohol 5 ml 5% BA
Benzyl Benzoate 15 ml 15% BB
Syringes 3cc & 5/10cc
18 or 20 gauge needles
Vial
Sterile Vial
Whatman sterile filter
Procedure:
measure 10 grams of powder
place the powder in the vial
add BA to the vial
add BB to the vial
heat the oil in a suitable container in the oven to a minimum of 212 degrees F to sterilise it (it will likely be necessary to use slightly more oil than listed as you will not be able to utilise all of it)
add the oil to the vial but save 2 ml of oil in the syringe for later
gently shake the vial.
reheat the mixture if necessary by placing the vial in a frying pan and place it on the eye of the stove
place an 18 or 20 gauge needle in the sterile vial and attach the Whatman sterile filter
place another needle in the sterile vial to relieve the pressure
draw out the solution with a syringe and run it though the Whatman filter
take the other syringe with 2 ml of oil (saved previously) and run it through the Whatman filter into the solution.

Deca-Durabolin - nandrolone decanoate -
Powder: 5 grams
Produces: 25 ml @ 200 mg/ml

Requirements:
5 grams Deca-Durabolin - nandrolone decanoate - - powder
18.75 ml sesame oil
Benzyl Alcohol 1.25 ml 5% BA
Benzyl Benzoate 1.25 ml 5% BB
Syringes 3cc & 5/10cc
18 or 20 gauge needles
Vial
Sterile Vial
Whatman sterile filter
Procedure:
measure 5 grams of powder
place the powder in the vial
add BA to the vial
add BB to the vial
heat the oil in a suitable container in the oven to a minimum of 212 degrees F to sterilise it (it will likely be necessary to use slightly more oil than listed as you will not be able to utilise all of it)
add the oil to the vial but save 2 ml of oil in the syringe for later
gently shake the vial.
reheat the mixture if necessary by placing the vial in a frying pan and place it on the eye of the stove
place an 18 or 20 gauge needle in the sterile vial and attach the Whatman sterile filter
place another needle in the sterile vial to relieve the pressure
draw out the solution with a syringe and run it though the Whatman filter
take the other syringe with 2 ml of oil (saved previously) and run it through the Whatman filter into the solution.

Deca-Durabolin - nandrolone decanoate -

Powder: 10 grams
Produces: 50 ml @ 200 mg/ml

Requirements:
10 grams Deca-Durabolin - nandrolone decanoate - - powder
37.5 ml sesame oil
Benzyl Alcohol 2.5 ml 5% BA
Benzyl Benzoate 2.5 ml 5% BB
Syringes 3cc & 5/10cc
18 or 20 gauge needles
Vial
Sterile Vial
Whatman sterile filter
Procedure:
measure 10 grams of powder
place the powder in the vial
add BA to the vial
add BB to the vial
heat the oil in a suitable container in the oven to a minimum of 212 degrees F to sterilise it (it will likely be necessary to use slightly more oil than listed as you will not be able to utilise all of it)
add the oil to the vial but save 2 ml of oil in the syringe for later
gently shake the vial.
reheat the mixture if necessary by placing the vial in a frying pan and place it on the eye of the stove
place an 18 or 20 gauge needle in the sterile vial and attach the Whatman sterile filter
place another needle in the sterile vial to relieve the pressure
draw out the solution with a syringe and run it though the Whatman filter
take the other syringe with 2 ml of oil (saved previously) and run it through the Whatman filter into the solution.

trenbolone

Note: this conversion is not for the pellet form

Powder: 5 grams
Produces: 50 ml @ 100 mg/ml

Requirements:
5 grams trenbolone
43.75 ml sesame oil
Benzyl Alcohol 2.5 ml 5% BA
Syringes 3cc & 5/10cc
18 or 20 gauge needles
Vial
Sterile Vial
Whatman sterile filter
Procedure:
measure 5 grams of powder
place the powder in the vial
add BA to the vial
heat the oil in a suitable container in the oven to a minimum of 212 degrees F to sterilise it (it will likely be necessary to use slightly more oil than listed as you will not be able to utilise all of it)
add the oil to the vial but save 2 ml of oil in the syringe for later
gently shake the vial.
reheat the mixture if necessary by placing the vial in a frying pan and place it on the eye of the stove
place an 18 or 20 gauge needle in the sterile vial and attach the Whatman sterile filter
place another needle in the sterile vial to relieve the pressure
draw out the solution with a syringe and run it though the Whatman filter
take the other syringe with 2 ml of oil (saved previously) and run it through the Whatman filter into the solution.

trenbolone

Note: this conversion is not for the pellet form

Powder: 10 grams
Produces: 100 ml @ 100 mg/ml

Requirements:
10 grams trenbolone
87.5 ml sesame oil
Benzyl Alcohol 5 ml 5% BA
Syringes 3cc & 5/10cc
18 or 20 gauge needles
Vial
Sterile Vial
Whatman sterile filter
Procedure:
measure 10 grams of powder
place the powder in the vial
add BA to the vial
heat the oil in a suitable container in the oven to a minimum of 212 degrees F to sterilise it (it will likely be necessary to use slightly more oil than listed as you will not be able to utilise all of it)
add the oil to the vial but save 2 ml of oil in the syringe for later
gently shake the vial.
reheat the mixture if necessary by placing the vial in a frying pan and place it on the eye of the stove
place an 18 or 20 gauge needle in the sterile vial and attach the Whatman sterile filter
place another needle in the sterile vial to relieve the pressure
draw out the solution with a syringe and run it though the Whatman filter
take the other syringe with 2ml of oil (saved previously) and run it through the Whatman filter into the solution.

Winstrol

Note: there is a tendency to ruin the product during conversion so only use one gram at a time

Powder: 1 gram
Produces: 20 ml at 50 mg/ml

Requirements:
1 gram of winstrol
one 20 ml glass vial or larger
one 20 ml sterile glass vial or larger
one 0.45 Whatman sterile syringe filter
two 5 or 10 ml syringes
two 3 ml syringes
three 18 or 20 gauge pins
two 22 gauge pins
17 ml of sesame seed oil
0.2 ml of benzyl alcohol
2 ml of Mr.T super solvent
Procedure:
measure one gram of powder
draw out 2 ml of the Mr. T super solvent using one of the 3 ml syringes
place the measured powder in the open vial and add the solvent
place the rubber stopper back on the vial and put one of the 20 gauge pins in the stopper
place the vial in a small pan and place the pan on the eye of the stove
heat until the powder dissolves into a liquid (usually around 239.8-242 degrees F)
turn off the heat and let it cool down in the pan to room temperature (approx. 15 minutes)
heat the oil in a suitable container in the oven until it reaches a minimum of 212 degrees F to sterilise it (it will be necessary to use slightly more oil than is required as all of it will not be able to be utilised)
draw out 0.2 ml of benzyl alcohol (this will account for 1% of the solution so make sure the measurement is correct)
add the benzyl alcohol to the solution in the vial and shake very gently
draw out the oil with the 10 ml syringe (make sure the oil has cooled down somewhat before doing this)
add 15 ml of the oil (saving 2 ml for later) to the solution in the vial and shake very gently Note: If the winstrol begins to clump back up, reheat the solution (place in a pan, put the pan on the eye of the stove and heat until it liquefies again) and allow it to cool down slowly
place one of the 18 gauge pins in the sterile, unopened vial and attach the Whatman sterile filter
draw out the solution using the other 10 ml syringe, attach to the filter, and slowly press the solution out into the sterile vial
use the previously saved 2 ml of oil in the other syringe and run it through the filter to ensure that all the Winstrol passes through
after the filtering process, leave the pin in the sterile vial and remove the filter
place the vial in a pan and place the pan on the eye of the stove
heat for 15-20 minutes, remove from heat, and let it cool down to room temperature (approx. 15 minutes)
The finished solution will be light-gold in colour.
Ensure that you follow the guidelines carefully for this conversion.

For conversions larger than one gram, refer to the powder conversion calculator at the top of this page.


----------



## powders101

*30ml Cut Stack 300mg/ml*

For anyone that has been looking for a recipe here is what
I am using.

3g test prop
3g tren ace
3g mast
ba/bb 2/20
16.5mL EO

that will make 30mL's of 100/100/100 prop/ace/mast. pin this eod while running 500mg/week test cyp to keep test levels high and stable. (note: you should start the cyp a few weeks prior to obtain best results)


----------



## powders101

*400mg/ml Test Enan/Mast/EQ Blend -*

Test E 250mg = roughly .25m or (0.25 cm^3)l volumetrically (possibly less)
Masteron E 250mg = 0.8 * 250 = 0.2ml (or cm ^3) you choose the units.
Boldenone Undecylenate 300mg = 0.8 * 300 = .24 ml or cm^ 3

Total is 0.74 cm^3/ml. at a max, it may end up being less but like I said Test E is a greate deal less dense than most people believe. Its not like other compounds which range from 0.75-0.85. I used 0.8 as an average for the other two. Test E & Deca are both closer to 1.0 per gram.

So that means you 0.24 ml's of solvent that means if you use 2/20 mix of BA/BB you end up with 0.02 ml's of oil. Not very much at all thats 2.0 ml's of oil per 100ml's you make. Very little. Since there is also sooo much hormone in there it would be very very thick. While it could be done you would basically have pure solvent and no oil in your mix. I personally have made Test E @ 600mg /ml. and Bold at 700mg /ml. I heard of a UGL that made bold at 900mg/ml. However I personally do not see the benefit in that.

For me personally any mixture over 500mg gets a bit thick and just plain not fun too use. It is far easier to inject more solvent/oil than it is to handle hormone particulate in your muscle tissue.

I would personally use this mixture.

125mg Test E
125mg Masteron
150mg Bold.

it gives you 400mg per ml and is easy to make, stay stable in solution and pretty painless.
Also you only need to shoot 2 cc's to get what you originally desired.

If you wanted to up it up by 20% to:
150mg Test E
150mg Masteron
180mg Bold
total = 480mg
Take 1.66ml to get what you want

or try it at
166mg Test E
166mg Mast
200mg Bold
total = 533mg
then you dose it at 1.5ml's to get what you want.

Basically your numbers get a bit more complicated. Its really up to your. I mean you could change your numbers so you dont have to work with .66's in your equations but that just gets annoying as you are compromising to meet the space reqquirements.

I recommend cutting it in half personally.


----------



## powders101

*300mg/ml Test Prop/Tren Ace/BNE Blend*

A starting recipe could be something simple like:

100mg Test Prop
100mg Tren Ace
100mg BNE
2% BA
20% BB
50/50 EO - Grapeseed Oil Mix to fill the rest.

All of the these compounds (Test P, Tren A, BNE) have densities right around .8 cm^3/g that means that 1g of say test p equals roughly 0.8ml in volume. Therefore you would do the following calcs:

100mg or 0.1g Test Prop = 0.08 ml
100mg or 0.1g Tren Ace = 0.08 ml
100mg or 0.1g BNE = 0.08 ml
2% BA = 0.02ml
20% BB = 0.2ml

Total Hormone + Solvents = 0.46ml

Therefore you would need 0.54 ml oil/eo or 54% if done volumetricly.

To extrapolate the recipe then you could do this:

10g test prop
10g Tren Ace
10g BNE
2% BA (2 ml)
20% BB (20 ml)
54ml Oil/EO (50/50)

All I did was multiply the ratios I found earlier by 100. Very simple.

All of this stuff is pretty cheap to do small scale I mean the most expensive stuff is probably the hormones, not including test as that is cheap as hell, then EO is more expensive, followed by the cost of the filters.

In total you could get away with 500 bucks and having enough to get you going. For equipment you would want the following:

Glass Vials Crimped and Sealed
(Once you get bigger/make more of it buy your own crimper as $1 per vial is stupid expensive)
Benzyl Alcohol
Benzyl Benzoate
Grapeseed Oil (Very thin but low smoke point so dont heat it too much)
Ethyl Oleate
Whatman FIlters - Syringe type for cost
20 & 60 cc syringes
Glass Jars for mixing
18g needles - to load vials

Thats enough to get you started. Also might help to get one of those caulking guns to help with the filtering. It is very hard on your hands to squeeze 60mls of oil through a whatman so using a caulking gun to do the work for you is way better.


----------



## powders101

*Synthol*

Although, I would never suggest this and if you are looking into SEO's I would only recommend Synthetek Syntherol. I only list this as it pertains to my entertainment and informational threads about conversions:

By: The Kitchen Chemist

Ingredients

Lidocaine: This drug is called a local anesthetic. This drug has a very rapid onset time and an intermediate duration of action in the body. It is important to observe that adrenaline supplements (clenbuterol, ephedrine, etc) delay the re-absorption; this means that the effective duration of action can be almost doubled using these products. This product is available by prescription, but can be purchased overseas at pharmacies or through veterinarians. In the United States, injectable lidocaine is used to treat irregular heartbeats. It is available in 1-2 percent strength with a concentration of 10-20mg per ml.

Research has established that lidocaine is safe even in dosages as high as 50mg/kilogram. This means that a 220-pound bodybuilder (100 kilograms) would be safe taking upwards of 5 grams of lidocaine which is never going to be a problem. Moderate side effects may become visible in blood serum concentrations of 7-8mg per cc; these side effects include complaints of a metallic taste in the mouth or numbness and general disorientation. Treatment at that point is to stop administering lidocaine. This information is presented to show you that lidocaine is not going to be a dangerous product for you to use in the manner described. In this recipe for homemade Synthol-type products, the lidocaine is used as a painkiller to help with the injection process.

Medium Chain Triglycerides (MCT): This compound belongs to a class of fatty acids. The oil’s chemical composition is of a shorter length than the long-chain fatty acids present in most other fats and oils hence the medium chain part of its name. You can purchase a large bottle of this oil at any local health food store. For our purposes, any oil could be used; MCTs are the most common oil type found in Synthol type products.

USP Steroid Powder: This is Anabolic Extreme and frankly if you are using site injection oils, then you better damn well be far enough along in the game to be using steroids. It's possible to replace the steroid powder with a pro-hormone powder, but why bother? Site injection is an advanced activity and by this point you should be completely “juiced.” USP steroid powders are very available now; the name that comes to mind immediately is featured prominently throughout our magazine (Getwood). People have been suggesting or flat out demanding that site injection of steroids brings about localized muscle growth. Frankly, I do not believe this; as Jason said, if there was merit to this idea then his ass would have its own damn area code. Nevertheless, I think that adding steroids to our little home brew is a good idea for a variety of reasons. I do not think there is any point in going through the pain and bother of injecting in an area like the bicep if you are not simultaneously administering an anabolic agent. Secondly, site injection causes a lot of local tissue damage and you want to be more anabolic to help repair this damage. The important thing to remember is that you are going to be injecting at least 2 cc of oil into each site, so you do not want a very high concentration of steroid per cc (1cc equals 1 ml). Steroids like testosterone propionate are ideal for site injection as is trenbolone acetate. Both of these powders are very easy to come by and Anabolic Extreme has already published recipes on extracting trenbolone from cattle implants.

Alcohol: This is used as a sterilizing agent in the product. Benzyl Alcohol is the type of alcohol to use. Remember that this alcohol is found in many steroid products and is what causes the burning sensation associated with injecting them. Animal ([email protected]) sells chemistry kits and is a reliable source for benzyl alcohol as well as the syringes and vials you will need for our experiment.

Syringes, Filters and Vials oh My: You are also going to need a multi-drawl vial of at least 50 milliliters, although 100 milliliters is ideal. A variety of sterile syringes is also a good idea and syringe filers are an extra precaution. Once again, Animal ([email protected]) is a good source for all your experimental needs.



Step by Step

This is a procedural method to make 100ml of site injection product. You may scale the instructions up or down to produce more or less product. At every step, try to keep the environment as sterile as possible. Clean all utensils and containers with alcohol and rinse in distilled water.

Measure out 100ml of MCT oil and place it into an open top container that is heat resistant. A Pyrex baking dish is ideal for this. Remember to rinse the dish in distilled water (you can get this in a supermarket).

Add 5ml Benzyl Alcohol to the MCT oil.

Add 2.5 grams of steroid powder to the MCT oil. This gives you a yield of 25mg per ml. You may add more powder depending on your daily dosage regiment. Remember that these steroids “count”.

Heat this container under low heat until the powder dissolved into the oil

Place this container in an oven preheated to 225 degrees for 30 minutes.

Cover the product and allow it to cool enough so that it can be drawn up in a syringe. Use as large a syringe as possible (60ml).

Pierce the seal on the multi-drawl vial with the needle of one syringe. Slowly inject the oil in that syringe and then inject it into the vial. Note that vials can also be purchased from our friend Animal. Unscrew the needle from the barrel of the syringe and attach the other barrel of oil. Inject this oil into the vial. Note that you have only pierced the vial once, but have injected the full amount of oil.

If you are very paranoid, you can use a syringe filter when you inject the oil and you can immerse the full vial in boiling water.

Let the vial cool down. You now have a vial containing 100ml of 25mg per ml steroid dissolved in MCT oil.

Add lidocaine to taste. Just kidding. The lidocaine is not necessary, but it will help with the pain of the injection. You can use lidocaine in one of two ways. You can “prep” the injection site by injecting the lidocaine with insulin needle into the muscle. This will help with the pain. Experiment until you find a dosage that works for you. The second option would be to add the lidocaine to the cooled vial so that each injection has its own built in painkiller. I suppose a third option would be to combine both methods to absolutely minimize the pain. If you do add lidocaine to the vial, remember that it alters the mg per ml dosage of the steroid. I cc of your site injection product will not have 25 mg of steroid; it will have, depending on how much lidocaine (and the concentration of the lidocaine) less.


----------



## chaotichealth

ok I'm looking for a conversion table for test c.  I want to make it at 300mg. The whole process seems pretty simple.  This will be my first at home brew.  I have 30g of powder an extra 10g but I think it's bad as it's now brown in color and melted.  I read someplace to use 2% ba to desolve it.  but want to make sure before I do anything


----------

